# AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhh



## Blu1913 (Oct 24, 2006)

freakin equipotential lines and seepage under a dam with the head loss equal to the amount of drop and the consliation in inches to be able to find the T factor and the placement of fill with the effective stress used for cohesive soils and the BODu calcualted using the time factor for deoxygenation while the stream sufffers from a lack of DO with the horizontal curve using the coordinate to fin PC on the spiral with a minimum spiral lenght to not cause discomfort and the ATR reading to find the vehilces per year of the ADT for and LOS of E.

holy sh!t guys, i think im losing it.... ^------ WTF!!! :w00t: :suicide:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 24, 2006)

i DUN lOSt iT


----------



## GTScott (Oct 25, 2006)

If you can list the topics that well, you are sure to pass.

I am still trying to figure out if I add or subtract BODu from the PC or the PT to get the effective depth after the hydraulic jump. Does it matter if I am in SI or metric? I will consult my ASD manual.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2006)

> freakin equipotential lines and seepage under a dam with the head loss equal to the amount of drop and the consliation in inches to be able to find the T factor and the placement of fill with the effective stress used for cohesive soils and the BODu calcualted using the time factor for deoxygenation while the stream sufffers from a lack of DO with the horizontal curve using the coordinate to fin PC on the spiral with a minimum spiral lenght to not cause discomfort and the ATR reading to find the vehilces per year of the ADT for and LOS of E.
> holy sh!t guys, i think im losing it.... ^------ WTF!!! :w00t: :suicide:


Hall of Fame !


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 25, 2006)

> freakin equipotential lines and seepage under a dam with the head loss equal to the amount of drop and the consliation in inches to be able to find the T factor and the placement of fill with the effective stress used for cohesive soils and the BODu calcualted using the time factor for deoxygenation while the stream sufffers from a lack of DO with the horizontal curve using the coordinate to fin PC on the spiral with a minimum spiral lenght to not cause discomfort and the ATR reading to find the vehilces per year of the ADT for and LOS of E.
> holy sh!t guys, i think im losing it.... ^------ WTF!!! :w00t: :suicide:


Please stay away from sharp objects and heavy equipment today!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 25, 2006)

> If you can list the topics that well, you are sure to pass.
> I am still trying to figure out if I add or subtract BODu from the PC or the PT to get the effective depth after the hydraulic jump. Does it matter if I am in SI or metric? I will consult my ASD manual.


Depends if it's NBOD or CBOD!


----------



## GTScott (Oct 25, 2006)

> > If you can list the topics that well, you are sure to pass.
> > I am still trying to figure out if I add or subtract BODu from the PC or the PT to get the effective depth after the hydraulic jump.  Does it matter if I am in SI or metric?  I will consult my ASD manual.
> 
> 
> Depends if it's NBOD or CBOD!


ACI 318 says it has to be NBOD unless you are in a Class III zone and it is Friday.

I think my breakdown is coming...

Looks like thunderstorms during the test.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone have that formula for the square root of your grandmother? I cant seem to find it


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 25, 2006)

:rotfl:


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 25, 2006)

haha, just skip it, you scored 34 out of 40 in the morning already...I am sure there will be at least 16 problems in the afternoon not requiring that formula...

Haven't I already taken enough exams???? Can a peacock fly from China? Sesame Street is showing one from China. It is made out of paper, fake. :true:


----------



## redrum (Jan 16, 2007)

:  :

this thread should be in the hall of fame (or at least the first post)


----------



## civilsid (Mar 30, 2007)

I feel more like I do now than I did when I got here.


----------

